# MacBook Pro and external DVI-D LCD



## cohda (Jan 9, 2008)

OUPS! Just saw I posted this in the wrong section... Can a mod move this? Please.

Hello,

This is my first post here. You seem to have a great community. I will start with a problem but will be glad to help when I can.

Please note that english is not my first language. Error may and will happen. 

Here is my problem.

For this case, the Mac is a Macbook Pro 17in 2.16 Core Duo.
I used to have a LaCie 20in connected to it at the office and it worked perfectly using DVI to VGA adaptor. The LaCie Screen died... I was Like Hurray! Brand new Wide screen LCD! So I went out and came back with a 22in LG LCD. Plug it right in with a DVI-D cable... nothing, macbook doesn't even sees it. It appears that my macbook doesn't support 1680X1050 res on output port... but does support 1920X1200 so again not bad, I returned the LG and came back with a 24in Samsung LCD. I plug it right in with the included DVI-D cable, again... NOTHING!

Is it me or this output is complete crap? lol

I managed to make it work using the DVI to VGA adaptor not without trouble.
The required res was not showing up, I had to fiddle with a soft named "Switchres X" to configure and add it manually to the available res list...

So... finally the 24in Samsung is "working" using DVI to VGA... Not an optimum setup as I have some noise and ghosting in the screen.

Anybody had to face the same or similar challenge? And what did you do to make DVI-D screen work? (if you got to it)

Thanks in advance

Cohda
Martin Duchaineau
Senior Partner, IT director
Adhoc Communication Imprimée
a d h o c


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

The MacBook Pro should have no problems driving your 22" or 24" LCD through DVI. If nothing is working with the DVI cables you have / that are provided, there is a deeper issue.

It is possible that there is a hardware / software issue with your notebook. If under warranty, have it checked out at an Apple Service Centre. If it's out of warranty, and there is a real hardware problem, probably not worth fixing.

P.S. Can I have your 'IT director' salary?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Why not take your MacBook Pro to the shop and try it with some different monitors/cables. I have a 19" panel connected to my MBP via DVI and it works just fine. Connected my father's HP 19" panel when I last visited and it worked fine too. Maybe try a 19" and see what happens.

Good luck.


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

Trying booting while connected to the monitor. Or try your display settings - Detect displays.


----------



## cohda (Jan 9, 2008)

guytoronto said:


> The MacBook Pro should have no problems driving your 22" or 24" LCD through DVI. If nothing is working with the DVI cables you have / that are provided, there is a deeper issue.
> 
> It is possible that there is a hardware / software issue with your notebook. If under warranty, have it checked out at an Apple Service Centre. If it's out of warranty, and there is a real hardware problem, probably not worth fixing.
> 
> P.S. Can I have your 'IT director' salary?


Thanks for all the input. Appreciate it.

Yeah, I was just about bringing it to the tech since I dont see why it would not worke, I tried everything, the only remaining possibility is a hardware problem.

My DVI Out connection only seems to be working using DVI to VGA, nothing works using any pure DVI connection.

I Was just looking if someone else had the same problems or if it was a well known situation.

Regards

P.S. About the IT salary, I'm one of the business owner... My yearly income is way over one of an IT director... lol


----------



## iPhoneInCanada (Jan 3, 2008)

cohda said:


> OUPS! Just saw I posted this in the wrong section... Can a mod move this? Please.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


I just bought a mini displayport (VGA) to connect my 22" Samsung monitor to my aluminum 13" MacBook. The monitor resolution of 1680x1050 did not appear in the display settings.

After some research, turns out to get the settings, just open up system preferences, click on displays, then click on 'detect displays'. Keep in mind you need to plug in an external mouse, keyboard, and plug in the AC if you want to use the monitor as the actual screen, not an extension. Hope this helps!!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

cohda said:


> I Was just looking if someone else had the same problems or if it was a well known situation.


I actually have pretty much the same problem - on two MBPs, one doesn't work with DVI at all, the other does but you can't access the dock for instance.

I haven't had time to try VGA or fiddle around otherwise, I thought all I needed to do is plug in the cable.
And I did have a keyboard and mouse attached but that didn't help.

Not as plug and play as I'm used to with the Mac otherwise.


----------



## ckaplan (Jul 21, 2010)

Count me in. I have had a MacBook Pro 17" hooked up to an external LCD for about two years via a DVI cable. Then, out of the blue hooked it up one morning and it stopped working. I know macs pretty well and have been using them since '93, I've tried everything. Then a few days later, it started working again for one day, now its dead again. Looks like a trip to the Apple store is in my future to deal with their "Genius" bar.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

ckaplan said:


> Count me in. I have had a MacBook Pro 17" hooked up to an external LCD for about two years via a DVI cable. Then, out of the blue hooked it up one morning and it stopped working. I know macs pretty well and have been using them since '93, I've tried everything. Then a few days later, it started working again for one day, now its dead again. Looks like a trip to the Apple store is in my future to deal with their "Genius" bar.


You should have no problem getting this fixed. My sisters MBP had a temperamental track pad, we brought it it and told them about the issue. It was fixed overnight for us without any farther questions.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Interesting to see this sort of issue occurring two years previous to my own issues, which I hope to have addressed tomorrow morning at the Apple Store. 

One question: should I take the affected external monitor with me as well as the MBP itself?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Have you tried a different DVI cable?

I had a case just recently where the monitor wasn't detected by the Mac when I used the DVI cable that came with the monitor.

After a lot of fiddling with settings and booting different ways, I decided to use a DVI cable I had lying around and everything just came up perfectly.

You didn't say exactly what your problem is, but I would take the monitor with me just in case they can't duplicate your problem with the test monitor they have.


----------

